# Society is ruined permanently!



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I believe society is damaged beyong repair and we are just pawns in a game of rich peoples chess...

The only people that seem to matter anymore are the people with the money...

Drugs, murder, rape, paedophillia etc etc etc....There is no way back for society...No wonder we all live in an anxious fearful states...We fear for ourselves and our families lives morning noon and night...We are constantly on the look out for people who may hurt, rob, rape or abuse us..

We only ever see in the media the RARE positive stories in peoples lives...They dont report the millions of negative stories that are actual reality...

Whats the point in living? When we are programmed to live in constant fear...

Life is to be enjoyed not endured and unfortunately most of us are just enduring it...


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Well that's sad you think that
I'm enjoying my life very much. I'm very appreciative for my job... Love working. Have an amazing boyfriend .. Great family.. Awesome friends... And a roof over my head. What other peoples choices are are not my business. Get a little bit of positivity in your life man....


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't know where you live .. But u should move to Canada if your constantly on the lookout for rape abuse and murder.


----------



## samguan (Jan 24, 2015)

i agree with newbie101. I had very severe dr and it's been less than 2 months since that started and I'm doing a lot better, not where I want to be with my life, no one wants to be like that. There is still some uncertainties surrounding my future with this..but I have a lot of support and I believe I'm fine. From your other post, you sound like a negative minded person, not to blame you but a lot of people with anxiety issues tend to be negative sometimes, this applies to me as well. But after having DR, I have changed, I try to be positive and take it a day at a time. I keep telling my self, you can't get worst than this lol, it's already pretty bad and if you keep worrying about life in this state, you are never going to get out!

I'm going to the auto show today... it's going to be great. I had a great valentine's day yesterday, bought an engagement ring and went around town looking for a set of snowboard gears.. That's coming from someone who posted "My life is over" just over a month ago(It was that bad a month ago).


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

See. Nice positivity. you will be the type that recovers. I got dp 5 months ago and it Is pretty much gone. I feel it for 1minute every few days.... Everything else feels normal. How I got there: no alcohol. No pot. No negativiry .


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

eddy1886 said:


> I believe society is damaged beyong repair and we are just pawns in a game of rich peoples chess...
> 
> The only people that seem to matter anymore are the people with the money...
> 
> ...


Ah, reminds me of myself.

I sometimes share the same feelings towards society, but I don't think it's a good mentality to have if you're trying to lead a happier life and I learned that just a little early this year. Firstly, don't listen to the media - do you honestly think they're in it for giving you the news? No, they're in it for views and what's more interesting than a homicide, a suicide, or victim of a disaster? The media is there to drag people in and they'll mix and match stories to make everyone more scared than we should be. Rape, drugs, murder, pedophilia is not the label of our society.

I mean, hell, look out our society now. The crime rate has dropped significantly over the years, it just doesn't feel like that because the news shoves disasters in our face. We rarely see the positives anymore and that's why we're starting to equate violence and hatred to our society that's actually more positive than it is negative. I'm not going to debate with you that there aren't negatives because, it's true, there are still plenty of people out there that want to hurt others - but, right now, as I see it, they're in the minority.

Why don't you check out what good people are doing instead of mainstream media? 

There's more good people than there are bad, my friend. Don't forget that.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

SolomonOrlando said:


> Ah, reminds me of myself.
> 
> I sometimes share the same feelings towards society, but I don't think it's a good mentality to have if you're trying to lead a happier life and I learned that just a little early this year. Firstly, don't listen to the media - do you honestly think they're in it for giving you the news? No, they're in it for views and what's more interesting than a homicide, a suicide, or victim of a disaster? The media is there to drag people in and they'll mix and match stories to make everyone more scared than we should be. Rape, drugs, murder, pedophilia is not the label of our society.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Solomon! I went scrolling through after bookmarking the site, and noticed an article about my own city, Salt Lake City! I actually received that Amber Alert on my phone!

http://www.sunnyskyz.com/good-news/1031/Cupcake-Shop-Owner-Gets-Huge-Influx-Of-Customers-After-Rescuing-A-Kidnapped-3-Year-Old


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Thanks for the link Solomon! I went scrolling through after bookmarking the site, and noticed an article about my own city, Salt Lake City! I actually received that Amber Alert on my phone!
> 
> http://www.sunnyskyz.com/good-news/1031/Cupcake-Shop-Owner-Gets-Huge-Influx-Of-Customers-After-Rescuing-A-Kidnapped-3-Year-Old


No problem! 

That's one of the coolest stories on there; even cooler that it happened in your city!


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

SolomonOrlando said:


> No problem!
> 
> That's one of the coolest stories on there; even cooler that it happened in your city!


Yeah I just told my dad who received the amber alert too and he's like..."let's go get some cupcakes!"


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Going to open up here and share something I wrote...

...feedback appreciated.



> I am a Citizen of the United States of America. From the Near-Genocide of the Native Americans to the Middle-Eastern Wars and Everything In Between...was on my behalf. The
> 
> food I enjoy and the entertainment I partake in is a direct BENEFIT from the Crimes of Humanity my Government has committed across History and around the Globe, this 3rd World
> from the Sun.
> ...


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I am a Citizen of the United States of America. From the Near-Genocide of the Native Americans to the Middle-Eastern Wars and Everything In Between...was on my behalf. The
> 
> food I enjoy and the entertainment I partake in is a direct BENEFIT from the Crimes of Humanity my Government has committed across History and around the Globe, this 3rd World
> from the Sun.
> ...


I'd say no. It's not your fault your government committed these crimes -- taking personal responsibility for these sort of things is akin to the concept of original sin.

That being said, I'd say it is important to be aware of such things. I take any sort of patriotism with a health dose of skepticism -- most western governments have plenty of skeletons in the closet.

You're responsible for your own thoughts and actions, that's all.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Try 24 years of continuous DP...6 months is nothing...I gave up drinking, gave up drugs, changed my diet, exercised, blah blah blah...And you think i need positivity in my life...I hope your DP doesnt come back...DP sufferers are only positive on here when they think they have recovered...I am going through a hell and no amount of positive thinking is gonna lift me out of it...


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)




----------

